# Other > Research requests >  Looking for people to take part in research!

## laura_r

Hi everyone,

I am a PhD student based at the Institute of Psychiatry, Psychology and Neuroscience at Kings College London. We are currently conducting a study that aims to find out more about why some people with depression experience a symptom called anhedonia, where they find that they lose interest or pleasure in things that they would normally find enjoyable and rewarding. We hope that having a better understanding of this symptom may help us to eventually improve diagnosis and treatment for people with depression. 

We are looking for people aged 25-40 who have had depression in the past but have now recovered to take part in the study. I have provided a brief description of the study below. Please do get in touch with us at *rapid@kcl.ac.uk* if you think you would like to take part, and well send you some more info. Feel free to share this information with anyone you think may be interested.

Thank you,
Laura 

*
Reward Processing in Depression (RAPID) Study*

*Aim:* The aim of this study is to investigate reward-related brain activity and its relation to behaviour in people who have had a depressive episode and have now recovered, and how this compares with people who have never had a depressive episode.

*Eligibility:* We are looking for volunteers aged 25-40 who have had depression in the past but have now recovered.

*What taking part involves:* We will conduct a short telephone screening to find out whether it is likely that you are eligible to take part. If you are eligible, we will ask you to fill in some online questionnaires at home and invite you to come to the lab for a clinical interview about your mental health experiences and EEG testing (EEG is a technique that measures the brains electrical activity using a cap of sensors placed on the scalp). During EEG recording you will be asked to complete some simple computer-based tasks. In total the study will last 4-4.5 hours.

*Compensation:* You will receive £28 and will have the opportunity to win up to an extra £10 depending on your performance on the computer tasks. 

*Location:* Social, Genetic and Developmental Psychiatry Centre, Institute of Psychiatry, Psychology and Neuroscience, Denmark Hill, London SE5 8AF.

*Contact:* If you are interested in taking part or would like more information, please contact us via email rapid@kcl.ac.uk.

(Advertisement for use for recruitment of volunteers for study ref: HR-15/16-2540, approved by the Psychiatry, Nursing & Midwifery Research Ethics Subcommittee, Kings College London. This project contributes to the College's role in conducting research, and teaching research methods. You are under no obligation to reply to this email, however if you choose to, participation in this research is voluntary and you may withdraw at any time.)

----------


## Suzi

Approved by Suzi.

----------


## laura_r

Hi everyone, we're still looking for people to take part in this study, so please get in touch if you're interested!

Best Wishes for the New Year,
Laura

----------


## S deleted

Sorry, I don’t fit the criteria.

----------


## laura_r

That's ok, thank you very much for your interest!

----------

